# Where does everyone buy knives?



## FishmanDE (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey! 

I know there's a thread out about knife deals, but in general I was wondering where (Mostly online) people get their knives and knife supplies? I've been using the same website for all of my knifes, but I think it might be time to branch out and find some new providers. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## ExistentialHero (Jun 26, 2020)

The BST forum here is my preferred shop these days


----------



## Slim278 (Jun 26, 2020)

Where/when to buy Japanese knives


Where do you guys shop for Japanese knives online? When is a good time to buy (as in sales such as holidays or anniversaries) thanks




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Nemo (Jun 26, 2020)

Depending on where you live, two of our Forum Vendors, japaneseknifeimports.com an knivesandstones.com (knivesandstones.com.au for the Aus site, which has a wider range) offer excellent knives at good prices and are well worth a look.


----------

